# signature pharma



## bigjimderry (Sep 11, 2012)

any reviews on this lab?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

I've got some signature on its way


----------



## uubiduu (Apr 22, 2012)

then i dont get the thing how this source is getting so good reviews...called legends??


----------



## BenEvens (Dec 23, 2012)

Elvis82 said:


> No reviews but opinions. The source you get this from used to sell gb pharmaceuticals, which had so much bad rep he took them of his list and sold them off for peanuts. He now has a brand new range! Signature from Greece! Yeah right (they are made in uk trust me), more like gb was garbage and didn't sell so you change the name and try again. They even have all the same products including a very strange test e 600mg/ml. He might have upped his game with the new name and realised he needed to do better, but I'll be staying away, we'll away!
> 
> I bought 10 bottles of gb after his promise it was good gear, then he stops selling it cuz it's crap. He wouldn't give a refund so I'm stuck with a few hundred pound of vials full of cooking oil.


This sounds like good info to me mate


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

uubiduu said:


> then i dont get the thing how this source is getting so good reviews...called legends??


Some of the reviews on the e site I think are bogus.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

uubiduu said:


> then i dont get the thing how this source is getting so good reviews...called legends??


The guy is sound, although reviews some sites sometimes have scammed up reviews.


----------



## Dani3l (Dec 12, 2010)

Is this g4m were talking about?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Dani3l said:


> Is this g4m were talking about?


Only one guy has signature to my knowledge. But, he has more than 1 site


----------



## Dani3l (Dec 12, 2010)

Its over priced anyway.


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

There are 3/4 sources carrying this range right now, GC, G4, CP that I know of. @ Elvis, I know the source you are referring to, however I don't think your bad experience should lead to you dismissing a lab which you **think**is made by the same source, even though other sources stock it?

I had heard of this lab at the start of the year through a few other forums but its only recently come into the UK and I tried it, I liked it and a few friends have used and liked it too. Its a nice UGL, clean gear, nicely presented and does what it says on the tin - as do many other UGL's - prochem (although a little hit and miss now) and fuerza etc. There are some good reviews knocking about for Signature now - I have some Tren Ace which is in my stash for later next month so will update how I get on with it.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mr-Fizzle said:


> There are 3/4 sources carrying this range right now, GC, G4, CP that I know of. @ Elvis, I know the source you are referring to, however I don't think your bad experience should lead to you dismissing a lab which you **think**is made by the same source, even though other sources stock it?
> 
> I had heard of this lab at the start of the year through a few other forums but its only recently come into the UK and I tried it, I liked it and a few friends have used and liked it too. Its a nice UGL, clean gear, nicely presented and does what it says on the tin - as do many other UGL's - prochem (although a little hit and miss now) and fuerza etc. There are some good reviews knocking about for Signature now - I have some Tren Ace which is in my stash for later next month so will update how I get on with it.


Yeah I agree it should be ok. CP and GC are the same person. Fuerza are a good lab, seem well dosed, just strange how some vials are fuller than others! But doesn't bother me as long as gear is ok.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mr-Fizzle said:


> There are 3/4 sources carrying this range right now, GC, G4, CP that I know of. @ Elvis, I know the source you are referring to, however I don't think your bad experience should lead to you dismissing a lab which you **think**is made by the same source, even though other sources stock it?
> 
> I had heard of this lab at the start of the year through a few other forums but its only recently come into the UK and I tried it, I liked it and a few friends have used and liked it too. Its a nice UGL, clean gear, nicely presented and does what it says on the tin - as do many other UGL's - prochem (although a little hit and miss now) and fuerza etc. There are some good reviews knocking about for Signature now - I have some Tren Ace which is in my stash for later next month so will update how I get on with it
> 
> I've for prop, cut stack, mtren and deca on its way so will update when used


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

Ah I have not seen the difference in the Fuerza vials yet - strange - as long as I get the 10mls I am happy lol - any less then I am not too happy! BTW bro - GC and CP are not the same - I questioned this before too as they had similar lines, however they are two different people that buy in bulk along with other sellers - a group together can buy more for their money with larger orders. I am aware of CP, I had used them before for one order and that was no problems for me, but they are deffo different people lol - email GC if you need further info on this as when I questioned he was happy to explain.


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> Yeah I agree it might be ok hence I said 'He might have upped his game with the new name and realised he needed to do better'. It is my preference to stay away as this has replaced all gb stock which I wasted a few hundred pounds on. CP and GC are the same person. Fuerza are a good lab, seem well dosed, just strange how some vials are fuller than others! But doesn't bother me as long as gear is ok.


Agree bro defo. See above re the same sources and similar lines - group buy = bigger discounts etc. 1 source buying 1000 vials of Signature would pay more than 4 sources ordering 4000 vials.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mr-Fizzle said:


> Ah I have not seen the difference in the Fuerza vials yet - strange - as long as I get the 10mls I am happy lol - any less then I am not too happy! BTW bro - GC and CP are not the same - I questioned this before too as they had similar lines, however they are two different people that buy in bulk along with other sellers - a group together can buy more for their money with larger orders. I am aware of CP, I had used them before for one order and that was no problems for me, but they are deffo different people lol - email GC if you need further info on this as when I questioned he was happy to explain.


Ha, yeah fuerza need to learn to measure, but good lab. Signature should be a good lab and I really hope it is. If the product is right and kept right there is a hell of a lot of money to be made.


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

I had used gb ages back, and goods were decent. I did see the demise of them at the end though, and came across some bad reviews....was a real shame as they were once pretty good. When I questioned it with GC he said a few sources together buy in bulk, but they are separate businesses, run their own operations etc so would explain timings to a degree..... I have dealt with GC for a while and don't remember him selling gb, he does stock anabolic nation however which is getting my attention too lol. I like to buy a lot online, proper gear hoarder, try different labs etc lol. Even got me some bsi goods to sample earlier lol.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I started another thread asking about signature, and was directed here. I've been passed out unconcious for most of the day, and woke up all groggy and confused

I noticed that Lixus was replaced with GB pharma everywhere at the same time, then GB have been replaced with signature at my favourite source (queer for ass). If Signature was once Lixus (which I suspect), I can't imagine many people choosing it over Prochem or alpha pharma for the same price. can you?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Zorrin said:


> I started another thread asking about signature, and was directed here. I've been passed out unconcious for most of the day, and woke up all groggy and confused
> 
> I noticed that Lixus was replaced with GB pharma everywhere at the same time, then GB have been replaced with signature at my favourite source (*queer for ass*). If Signature was once Lixus (which I suspect), I can't imagine many people choosing it over Prochem or alpha pharma for the same price. can you?


Know who you mean so they're good then are they Z?


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

Lixus are still on the go with one very well known review site, the main distributor is up there in the top 5 and all he does is sell lixus - however LOADS of bunk reports about recent batches, particularly orals. I saw the demise of GB, no wonder it was dropped after the reviews that came through near the end, however Sig seems decent so far. Had a mate tell me last night their prop is the best he has used in over 15 years including the old school stuff. Queer for Ass, LOL, is a top bloke, as is GC, both reputable in my experience.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Know who you mean so they're good then are they Z?


Yes, I'm totally queer for ass nowadays, thoroughly satisfied every time, and quickly.

I was thinking of giving another source a go, to try BSI injectibles. I've got a feeling that many people had the same idea at the same time. There seemed to be loads of BSI threads, and now they've all disappeared. Strange...

Remember when we had to call Wildcat "the banned lab", like McBeth is "the Scottish Play"? Sometimes a new lab can be overhyped one minute, then gone the next. I'm sort of glad that things have quietened down a bit, don't wish bad on anybody


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mr-Fizzle said:


> I had used gb ages back, and goods were decent. I did see the demise of them at the end though, and came across some bad reviews....was a real shame as they were once pretty good. When I questioned it with GC he said a few sources together buy in bulk, but they are separate businesses, run their own operations etc so would explain timings to a degree..... I have dealt with GC for a while and don't remember him selling gb, he does stock anabolic nation however which is getting my attention too lol. I like to buy a lot online, proper gear hoarder, try different labs etc lol. Even got me some bsi goods to sample earlier lol.


Just thought I'd better add mate. I've got 10 vials of signature products to try. He's clearly confident it's good gear which is great. So I'll prob be giving it a go end of jan. I've got cut stack 175,test prop and mtren. Should be out in the post this week. Hope it's good stuff as they have a really good range of products tbh.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Has anyone else tried any signature products?


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

@ Elvis82 - from what I have experienced and very recently a couple of friends, I think you will be impressed. Let me know how it goes mate.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> Has anyone else tried any signature products?


Bump!!!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

someone must be using it by now, anyone?


----------



## The-Alchemist (Jan 18, 2013)

been running this for 8 or 9 weeks now, test e 500mgs a week

first cycle

previously ran pro hormones

not impressed to be honest. body hasnt chained much, strength was coming on but no real weight change

i have injured myself though so not been gym properly for two week

but basically there is minimal pip, but i dont know, maybe im expecting to much but im not impressed, ive got some pro chem test 300 to start in a couple of weeks when the last bottle of the sig stuff runs out so i will be able to give a propper comparison then


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Thanks alchem, anyone else?


----------



## 28daymatured (Feb 5, 2013)

Elvis82 said:


> Yeah I agree it should be ok. CP and GC are the same person. Fuerza are a good lab, seem well dosed, just strange how some vials are fuller than others! But doesn't bother me as long as gear is ok.


Incorrect, CP and GC aren't the same person.. i have dealt with them both, you can tell this by the style in which they write when composing replies to my emails.


----------



## 28daymatured (Feb 5, 2013)

need2bodybuild said:


> Thanks alchem, anyone else?


So far i have tried a few products, Mass 600 (gave me pip for a few days each time), test 600- new batch (painless.. and boy do you feel it a couple of weeks in :-O), their dianabol (excessive back pumps made me rest assured this product is good to go) their boldenone (painless and smooth), tri-test (some pain).

And some of the best products i tried were;

Test PROP (OH MY GOOD GOD... i wont go into detail but... WOW)

Tren Ace (i have NEVER experienced any tren as good as this)

I compare this to other labs ive tried such as Lixus in the past (awful PIP on some products), wildcats (again awful pip and some of their products ive bought have had floaty bits etc :/).... as said in other posts i wouldnt touch fuerza with a barge pole because its the same people who used to make lixus and i know their sanitisation methods are far from adequate. Plus ive been a recipient of their *samples, from a list of addresses mine happened to be on which they whored from lixus. And they dont know about simple security procedures (guy sends plain text sms messages and emails) i dont fancy a knock on the door one day for a conspiracy!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

28daymatured said:


> So far i have tried a few products, Mass 600 (gave me pip for a few days each time), test 600- new batch (painless.. and boy do you feel it a couple of weeks in :-O), their dianabol (excessive back pumps made me rest assured this product is good to go) their boldenone (painless and smooth), tri-test (some pain).
> 
> And some of the best products i tried were;
> 
> ...


So are you affiliated to Signature Pharma then?You joined up to slate other labs and big this one up?Looks suspicious to me.


----------



## 28daymatured (Feb 5, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> So are you affiliated to Signature Pharma then?You joined up to slate other labs and big this one up?Looks suspicious to me.


Not at all, as i said am i not allowed to have a preference.. ive given my experience of a few compounds. Am i not allowed to be a fan of a lab? I haven't slated other labs ive given an account of what my experiences of other labs are to help others. I've found a lab that i get on with, don't get your knickers in a twist.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> So are you affiliated to Signature Pharma then?You joined up to slate other labs and big this one up?Looks suspicious to me.


I agree he has 6 posts and here is is straight on a brand name big me up slagging off labs. I've used pro chem, wild cat, fuerza and I rate them all highly. I am currently using signature test prop and I must admit its great stuff. No pip at all most jabs. Had a blood test 4 days in (2jabs/300mg) and test levels were off the chart, so it's def g2g IMO


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Elvis82 said:


> I agree he has 6 posts and here is is straight on a brand name big me up slagging off labs. I've used pro chem, wild cat, fuerza and I rate them all highly. I am currently using signature test prop and I must admit its great stuff. No pip at all most jabs. Had a blood test 4 days in (2jabs/300mg) and test levels were off the chart, so it's def g2g IMO


It never ceases to amaze me at how blatant people are.Basically 'Hi guys new to UKM just wanted to tell you about how every other lab is sh1t apart from this one,but I'm not affiliated to it'


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> It never ceases to amaze me at how blatant people are.Basically 'Hi guys new to UKM just wanted to tell you about how every other lab is sh1t apart from this one,but I'm not affiliated to it'


He's also on another thread bigging it up, far too obvious. It is good stuff agree but jeez!


----------



## 28daymatured (Feb 5, 2013)

I find it strange that others are strongly defending fuerza though. Unless you've compared both side by side how can you know?

Perhaps the fact that i've been using signature for a long enough time now to give a true reflective opinion meant that i wanted to share that with others? I do find it very interesting how you guys like to bombard someone for having an opinion. Just because i've only just joined up here doesn't mean i'm not someone highly respected within the bodybuilding game. For all you know i could be an ifbb pro, i could be the guy behind the counter at your gym, i could be anyone so i think people should be a bit more accomodating to new users. I plan to stay and will continue giving my OPINION. Should i have a need to switch over to another lab ill give my account on that lab too.

I've used rohm triple X in the past.. gained quite well on that. I've used rohm tri-test that also wasn't bad. I've also used ROHM's newest line up and it just wasn't as good.

Pro-chem gave me a golf ball sized lump on my leg a day after injection but fortunately they have dissapeared now. I used IP China's QV stuff when that was around and found the Tren Hex potent as well as their denkall t400. I've used plenty of pharma gear from pakistan. But im not going to start giving accounts on those when im currently running signature. Why me having an opinion is a problem on this board is beyond me. I though thats what these forums were for :/


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

28daymatured said:


> I find it strange that others are strongly defending fuerza though. Unless you've compared both side by side how can you know?
> 
> Perhaps the fact that i've been using signature for a long enough time now to give a true reflective opinion meant that i wanted to share that with others? I do find it very interesting how you guys like to bombard someone for having an opinion. Just because i've only just joined up here doesn't mean i'm not someone highly respected within the bodybuilding game. For all you know i could be an ifbb pro, i could be the guy behind the counter at your gym, i could be anyone so i think people should be a bit more accomodating to new users. I plan to stay and will continue giving my OPINION. Should i have a need to switch over to another lab ill give my account on that lab too.
> 
> ...


pc have gone ?


----------



## 28daymatured (Feb 5, 2013)

ewen said:


> pc have gone ?


indeed. stocks are starting to dwindle as we speak.. some sh*t truly went down a few weeks ago!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Using the Signature T600 atm.

Can't attest to whether or not it does the job yet as I'm only a couple of pins in. But I can say that I'm very pleased with the fact that PIP is minimal. I didn't expect it to be so easy on my quads.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

28daymatured said:


> indeed. stocks are starting to dwindle as we speak.. some sh*t truly went down a few weeks ago!


Please explain....

After seeing your 25 posts it is clear you are a signature fan but let's leave it there I see no need for you to big them up in nearly every post, you are correct that you have an opinion but it is getting to the point where you are ramming that opinion down people's throats so no more "signature are the bomb" posts


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

28daymatured said:


> indeed. stocks are starting to dwindle as we speak.. some sh*t truly went down a few weeks ago!


What happened to them? I haven't noticed any problems getting hold of prochem gear so far?


----------



## 28daymatured (Feb 5, 2013)

You will do very soon buddy. To my knowledge (i dont know how true this is) one of the members of the production was caught drink driving and he had lets say ... not your typical B's and C's on board... this then led to many other implications and as of the moment pro-chem ARE NOT producing.. Already their EQUIBOL and another product are no longer available as new stock.



dannnn said:


> What happened to them? I haven't noticed any problems getting hold of prochem gear so far?


----------



## 28daymatured (Feb 5, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Please explain....
> 
> After seeing your 25 posts it is clear you are a signature fan but let's leave it there I see no need for you to big them up in nearly every post, you are correct that you have an opinion but it is getting to the point where you are ramming that opinion down people's throats so no more "signature are the bomb" posts


No problem.


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

28daymatured said:


> You will do very soon buddy. To my knowledge (i dont know how true this is) one of the members of the production was caught drink driving and he had lets say ... not your typical B's and C's on board... this then led to many other implications and as of the moment pro-chem ARE NOT producing.. Already their EQUIBOL and another product are no longer available as new stock.


Ohhh right.. how do you know all this btw? you're like an oracle of UGL knowledge


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

28daymatured said:


> I find it strange that others are strongly defending fuerza though. Unless you've compared both side by side how can you know?
> 
> Perhaps the fact that i've been using signature for a long enough time now to give a true reflective opinion meant that i wanted to share that with others? I do find it very interesting how you guys like to bombard someone for having an opinion. Just because i've only just joined up here doesn't mean i'm not someone highly respected within the bodybuilding game. For all you know i could be an ifbb pro, i could be the guy behind the counter at your gym, i could be anyone so i think people should be a bit more accomodating to new users. I plan to stay and will continue giving my OPINION. Should i have a need to switch over to another lab ill give my account on that lab too.
> 
> ...


I'm using fuerza mast prop (with sig test prop) and its a very good product. I totally agree with you that signature is a very good brand from my own experience, but as other members have said, you just seemed a little bit too pushy.


----------



## 28daymatured (Feb 5, 2013)

dannnn said:


> Ohhh right.. how do you know all this btw? you're like an oracle of UGL knowledge


I guess its about who ya know lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

28daymatured said:


> You will do very soon buddy. To my knowledge (i dont know how true this is) one of the members of the production was caught drink driving and he had lets say ... not your typical B's and C's on board... this then led to many other implications and as of the moment pro-chem ARE NOT producing.. Already their EQUIBOL and another product are no longer available as new stock.





28daymatured said:


> I guess its about who ya know lol


yes it is and you are incorrect


----------



## 28daymatured (Feb 5, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> yes it is and you are incorrect


well regardless of the story ive already been told by many people they are no longer able to get many pro-chem products. so somethings happened.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I would never touch signature pharma as the guy who makes it is the same guy who has ripped people on here off with Prestige healthcare , yes the guy is one & the same with a new label.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

28daymatured said:


> well regardless of the story ive already been told by many people they are no longer able to get many pro-chem products. so somethings happened.


So regardless if its true bloke told me this so it must be true coz I repeated it on a forum, I dont need anyone to tell me what your all about, just let us know when you shut your lab least it will be first hand knowledge for a change


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I would never touch signature pharma as the guy who makes it is the same guy who has ripped people on here off with Prestige healthcare , yes the guy is one & the same with a new label.


Your sure of this are you? Becauase i'm not at all...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> Your sure of this are you? Becauase i'm not at all...


From what iv read on a info & souce site that we all know & love reviews & so on it seems to be the very same guy.


----------



## 28daymatured (Feb 5, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I would never touch signature pharma as the guy who makes it is the same guy who has ripped people on here off with Prestige healthcare , yes the guy is one & the same with a new label.


completely false


----------



## 28daymatured (Feb 5, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> From what iv read on a info & souce site that we all know & love reviews & so on it seems to be the very same guy.


again incorrect.... the guy you speak of has made the following;

Black Widow

Lixus

Fuerza


----------



## 28daymatured (Feb 5, 2013)

lucs said:


> So regardless if its true bloke told me this so it must be true coz I repeated it on a forum, I dont need anyone to tell me what your all about, just let us know when you shut your lab least it will be first hand knowledge for a change


what are you waffling on about mate?


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

28daymatured said:


> again incorrect.... the guy you speak of has made the following;
> 
> Black Widow
> 
> ...


That isn't true. The guy behind prestige healthcare (frankie) was not behind these labs ^

I know that for a fact :thumb:


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

28daymatured said:


> again incorrect.... the guy you speak of has made the following;
> 
> Black Widow
> 
> ...


So didnt you mention prestege labs before ? Its the lab you being named with and now that the fuerza guy as well, jesus give it a rest your full of it,


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

28daymatured said:


> what are you waffling on about mate?


You exspect people to beleve your every word, you are dilusional mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

28daymatured said:


> again incorrect.... the guy you speak of has made the following;
> 
> Black Widow
> 
> ...


your so full of sh!t i dont think you poop much since so much of it comes out your mouth...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have heard there is a great new lab called " mIlky labs "

Apparantly you get huge within 72 hours, no pip and your penis grows just looking at the vial ( which by the way has 14 ml per vial ) and it is highly highly reccomended by my mates mate who heard stuff about stuff that made me realise things that l never realised but apparently Arnie is behind it so its all kosher :thumbup1:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have heard there is a great new lab called " mIlky labs "
> 
> Apparantly you get huge within 72 hours, no pip and your penis grows just looking at the vial ( which by the way has 14 ml per vial ) and it is highly highly reccomended by my mates mate who heard stuff about stuff that made me realise things that l never realised but apparently Arnie is behind it so its all kosher :thumbup1:


I heard this too


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have heard there is a great new lab called " mIlky labs "
> 
> Apparantly you get huge within 72 hours, no pip and your penis grows just looking at the vial ( which by the way has 14 ml per vial ) and it is highly highly reccomended by my mates mate who heard stuff about stuff that made me realise things that l never realised but apparently Arnie is behind it so its all kosher :thumbup1:


I got pmed a list from this lab, I wasnt sure but im get some now as strangers on the net said so


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

This matured guy seems to know an awful lot hes like the kingpin of th UGL scene...or so he thinks


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> I heard this too


FTR l have no hidden agenda l am merely putting a point out that this stuff is the bollox and should be respected :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> I heard this too


FTR l have no hidden agenda l am merely putting a point out that this stuff is the bollox and should be respected :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> I have heard there is a great new lab called " mIlky labs "
> 
> Apparantly you get huge within 72 hours, no pip and your penis grows just looking at the vial ( which by the way has 14 ml per vial ) and it is highly highly reccomended by my mates mate who heard stuff about stuff that made me realise things that l never realised but apparently Arnie is behind it so its all kosher :thumbup1:


No the owner of Milky Labs was caught driving with his penis in his hand whilst driving past a gym and with various homosexual sex toys in his boot inside a holdall labelled 'bumming kit'.I know this because my cousin looks after his sister in laws dog.Go with Signature Pharma it's the best lab EVER,better than pharma in fact.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> No the owner of Milky Labs was caught driving with his penis in his hand whilst driving past a gym and with various homosexual sex toys in his boot inside a holdall labelled 'bumming kit'.I know this because my cousin looks after his sister in laws dog.Go with Signature Pharma it's the best lab EVER,better than pharma in fact.


LIES,

I erm l mean HE was no where near a gym :whistling:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Tried that Milky Labs stuff and it gave me a sore ar$e.

Wasn't PIP either. mg:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am sick of throwing gear away coz some ku*t on the net knows someone who knows someone who says its sh*t...

I have binned about 20 vials now and 400 iu's of Riptropin coz of this sh*t !!


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am sick of throwing gear away coz some ku*t on the net knows someone who knows someone who says its sh*t...
> 
> Them dustmen know how to get free gea out of you mate
> 
> I have binned about 20 vials now and 400 iu's of Riptropin coz of this sh*t !!


Them dustmen know how to get free gear from you milky


----------



## 28daymatured (Feb 5, 2013)

dannnn said:


> That isn't true. The guy behind prestige healthcare (frankie) was not behind these labs ^
> 
> I know that for a fact :thumb:


sorry i didnt actually read some of the posts correctly, all i know is the guy who makes or (set up) fuerza made black widow then lixus. i have no idea who prestige-healthcare are


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

this stuff is a replacement for pc mainly while production is at a slow, meant to be good stuff

Also got some high dosed blends and while it was being started up i know that it came in a few different bottles and some boxed and no box due to starting up.

It looks the part and comes from the big sources so i would say its good.

Hope that helps


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Just an update on the Signature Pharma Test E 600.

Although I wrote that it was pretty much PIP free, unfortunately, it didn't turn out to be that way and the day after that post, it came on. Not excruciating but still painful. Not a one off either as I got it from the next pin too.

The good news is that after 2 weeks in, I've started getting the sides which point to it being GTG - weight gain, acne, libido up, etc.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> I would never touch signature pharma as the guy who makes it is the same guy who has ripped people on here off with Prestige healthcare , yes the guy is one & the same with a new label.


So basicly 28daymatured could be apple himself? Well youve gota love a trier, gota give him that.


----------



## 28daymatured (Feb 5, 2013)

the ol' rumour mill will just keep spinning. and infernal isnt NOTHING to do with fuerza  :laugh:

I find it hilarious how i came on this forum to give an opinion of a lab and these ridiculous rumours crop up and then the opposing lab decides to pipe in and write something to make people avoid that lab.

I honestly DO NOT give a crap whether people use signature or not, i just gave me two cents. Do with my info as you will. Anyway hope you guys are all doing okay, and i hope i can be of more help to the board than i have been so far.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

28daymatured said:


> the ol' rumour mill will just keep spinning.


ironic


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

so what are the reviews on this lab then, surely people must of ran a full course by now? after getting some in a few weels


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone had any of their Var?

Got some due to being let down on some PC and to be honest I'd never heard of it before.


----------



## Development (Apr 13, 2011)

I've heard their Test E 600 has been reformulated to eliminate the PIP, I've got some on the way so will let you know the outcome.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Was on there test e 600mg got gear flu shortly after every injection, this is not right with every shot, felt cold and weak, just had a guy say the same on the mass 600, switched to euro-generic sus 250mg and there dbols, dbols not made to the best standard but good and only doing 30mg, blown up in lest than a week good pumps and there sus just done smooth and painless,


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Development said:


> I've heard their Test E 600 has been reformulated to eliminate the PIP, I've got some on the way so will let you know the outcome.


Just had some of this new test 600 as you speak about, my leg swelled up and could'nt walk for a week, personally I will never use it again but other have said its not that bad, only used 1ml in my left quad too, I will stick to Test E at 250-300 ml myself.


----------



## Development (Apr 13, 2011)

westy125 said:


> Just had some of this new test 600 as you speak about, my leg swelled up and could'nt walk for a week, personally I will never use it again but other have said its not that bad, only used 1ml in my left quad too, I will stick to Test E at 250-300 ml myself.


You done a full 1ml 600 concentration in the quad? schoolboy error mate... certainly not the best site to hit with a 600

I done the glute last Wednesday with the so called reformulation and the swelling is just going down now, personally I think it was all marketing hype but I will not be throwing it in the bin that's for sure... just mix it up with some Eq should ease the pain or add 0.5ml to you barrel mixes.


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Development said:


> You done a full 1ml 600 concentration in the quad? schoolboy error mate... certainly not the best site to hit with a 600
> 
> I done the glute last Wednesday with the so called reformulation and the swelling is just going down now, personally I think it was all marketing hype but I will not be throwing it in the bin that's for sure... just mix it up with some Eq should ease the pain or add 0.5ml to you barrel mixes.


Well been training for 20 years now so stupidly didnt expect it to be that bad, so I assume its 600mg/ml legit stuff, I might try mixing 0.5ml with something else if I have the bottle to try it again,

My quad went rock hard, so clearly crystalised inside, had daily hot baths as you do to ease the pain, we all learn the hard way.


----------



## UrbanConcept (Mar 21, 2012)

Im on signature tri tren and tesp prop shooting 1ml of each eod. First couple shots gave me barely any pip but last two have been killer. I think pip is largely to do with form when pinning regardless of lab a lot of the time. I have also only rotated between left and right glute for the last 4 pins in 8 days which could also explain my mad pip on last 2 pins.

I may have to consider other pin sites for tomorrows pin. I have defo got test flu too. Started a few days ago and feel cold and weak tight chest etc.


----------



## Development (Apr 13, 2011)

westy125 said:


> Well been training for 20 years now so stupidly didnt expect it to be that bad, so I assume its 600mg/ml legit stuff, I might try mixing 0.5ml with something else if I have the bottle to try it again,
> 
> My quad went rock hard, so clearly crystalised inside, had daily hot baths as you do to ease the pain, we all learn the hard way.


We do indeed mate I have been limping about all week, everyone asking me.. you okay? what you done to your leg?... passed it off as a pulled muscle in the gym


----------



## Development (Apr 13, 2011)

UrbanConcept said:


> Im on signature tri tren and tesp prop shooting 1ml of each eod. First couple shots gave me barely any pip but last two have been killer. I think pip is largely to do with form when pinning regardless of lab a lot of the time. I have also only rotated between left and right glute for the last 4 pins in 8 days which could also explain my mad pip on last 2 pins.
> 
> I may have to consider other pin sites for tomorrows pin.* I have defo got test flu too. Started a few days ago and feel cold and weak tight chest etc*.


Exactly how I feel mate on the signature stuff, been pinning bsi for a few weeks before and none of those sympthons


----------



## UrbanConcept (Mar 21, 2012)

Development said:


> Exactly how I feel mate on the signature stuff, been pinning bsi for a few weeks before and none of those sympthons


Im not too concerned though, first couple weeks were like this for me when I ran test e alone in my first cycle. It should subside, im just eating lots and getting plenty of sleep. Our bodies should sort themselves out


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Signature test prop gets a definite thumbs up from me


----------



## UrbanConcept (Mar 21, 2012)

Feeling a lot less flu like today. Insane pumps in the gym last night.


----------



## kissbazsa (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Gents,

This manufacturer is getting interesting even though I have just known them. Where did you get the stuff from? I was searching Signature Pharma's website but had no luck. Or I'm a lame. I prefer buying directly from the manufacturers, rather tham from someone's someone. Usually cheaper and I can filter out the counterfeits this way (at least if the original stuff was legit).

Thanks in advance

Kissbazsa


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone used Signature EQUIPOISE? Surely eq has to be legit...


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

kissbazsa said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> This manufacturer is getting interesting even though I have just known them. Where did you get the stuff from? I was searching Signature Pharma's website but had no luck. Or I'm a lame. I prefer buying directly from the manufacturers, rather tham from someone's someone. Usually cheaper and I can filter out the counterfeits this way (at least if the original stuff was legit).
> 
> ...


The only place Ive seen Signature is from my favourite supplier. I'm absolutely gutted to see the entire website has been replaced by a message about "tragic personal circumstances", but he hopes to be up in 48 hours, and is still processing existing orders and taking queries.

I do hope its not a bust, he always seems like a good guy. Anyone know what's happenned? (without actually giving the name of the site away)


----------



## greenlift (May 5, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Anyone had any of their Var?
> 
> Got some due to being let down on some PC and to be honest I'd never heard of it before.


How was the Var if you wouldn't mind sharing your experience? Think I'll be getting this myself.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

greenlift said:


> How was the Var if you wouldn't mind sharing your experience? Think I'll be getting this myself.


It the real deal, think it might be a bit underdosed though as I ran some BD.eu stuff at the same dosage of 100mg a day when the Signature ran out and the BD stuff was defo stronger as the pumps were crippling off it.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Had some Signature MastP/clen/t3. All spot on, kinda reminded me of Alpha Pharma in terms of quality. Great packaging, no pip, cramps and shakes from only 40mcg clen, t3 burned up my fat for my ukbff contest. I was happy with it, but it is pricey. Sometimes better to pay for something that works than a load of cheap gear that doesn't...


----------



## greenlift (May 5, 2013)

Smitch said:


> It the real deal, think it might be a bit underdosed though as I ran some BD.eu stuff at the same dosage of 100mg a day when the Signature ran out and the BD stuff was defo stronger as the pumps were crippling off it.


Could this just have been because you had been on it for longer? Maybe you were just a few days from the crippling pumps when you ran out so you got them after taking the BD stuff?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

greenlift said:


> Could this just have been because you had been on it for longer? Maybe you were just a few days from the crippling pumps when you ran out so you got them after taking the BD stuff?


I'd done Pro Chem var before and if i'd been on 100mg of that it would have been worse pumps than the Signature stuff.

Without testing it there's no way of knowing, just giving my thoughts, but i would say out of the BD.eu and the Signature if i had the choice i'd go for the BD.


----------



## MutatedBrah (Oct 18, 2013)

I know this is an old thread.. But any updates on Signature pharma? Thinking of getting their test e


----------



## MutatedBrah (Oct 18, 2013)

End of test e cycle, gained a lot! Good gear 

Next up, test and tren  with signature labs


----------



## goldsguy (Apr 19, 2014)

Im on week 5 of sig pharma, test e 250, 500mg pw, so far no sides ( apart frm slightly oily skin) slight strength increase, and libido is pretty high, not sure if its underdosed or what but i expected more! I know its only week 5, but yeh, im on 500iu hcg a week aswel, and have adex but havent even started it yet cuz im experiencing nothing, anyone else used sig 250? Similar situation?


----------

